
To Kill a Centrifuge (2013) [pdf] - jesperht
https://www.langner.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/to-kill-a-centrifuge.pdf
======
graedus
As you might have guessed from the title, this is about Stuxnet, the advanced
worm/cyberweapon which successfully targeted and damaged centrifuges at the
Iranian nuclear enrichment facility in Natanz in 2010. It is believed to have
been jointly developed by the US and Israel.

This PDF is "A Technical Analysis of What Stuxnet’s Creators Tried to
Achieve". 37 pages. 2013.

Related HN discussion about Stuxnet from earlier this week: "The Stuxnet worm
may be the most sophisticated software ever written" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17099969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17099969)

------
kalev
Ted talk by author regarding Stuxnet:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/ralph_langner_cracking_stuxnet_a_2...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ralph_langner_cracking_stuxnet_a_21st_century_cyberweapon)

------
hrnnnnnn
This is a great companion to the documentary "Zero Days", which gives a lot of
political context to stuxnet, and has a good discussion at the end about the
ethics of using offensive cyber weapons.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5446858/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5446858/)

------
keville
(Circa 2013)

------
enorman
They admit that Stuxnet was a US cyberwar program under Obama.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mw1VT3AxHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mw1VT3AxHo)
(starts at 06:45).

~~~
mikeash
Was that in doubt?

